# Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?



## Steffen23769 (30. Januar 2006)

Moin moin,
Eine Frage... Kann man den Küstenangelschein für die Ostseeküste in MeckPomm online bestellen?
Wir machen im Mai eine kleine Rundfahrt: Dänemark ->  Schweden -> MeckPomm und den Schein für Dänemark habe ich online geordert, in Schweden brauche ich zum Küstenangeln keinen Schein, fehlt nur noch der Küstenschein für MeckPomm...

klar kann ich mir den wennich vor Ort bin in jedem Angelladen kaufen, aber irgendwie wäre es mir lieber, wenn ich den bei der Wiedereinreise in deutschland schon im Gepäck hätte 

Gibts den online?


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

ja, hier

poststelle@lf.mvnet.de

billig, schnell und gut..


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Und wie läuft das da mit der Bezahlung etc.?


----------



## Lachsy (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

du schreibst denen ne mail. mit deiner Nummer von jahresfischereischein

innerhalb von 2 tagen bekommste post so war es bei uns, mit dem MV-Schein und einer rechung die du überweisen darfst

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. Januar 2006)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Ok, das ist wirklich einfach  Dankeschön Leutz #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Ich habe ihn #6 
gestern kam er per Post der Küstenangelschein MeckPomm :m 

Und den Dänischen habe ich auch bereits bekommen :m  Der is ja geil, wenn man statt 120DKr 140DKr bezahlt, gibts den als "Scheckkarte" 

Is' das alles so herrlich unkompliziert im Norden von Europa #6


----------



## alf1955 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*



Lachsy schrieb:


> du schreibst denen ne mail. mit deiner Nummer von jahresfischereischein
> 
> innerhalb von 2 tagen bekommste post so war es bei uns, mit dem MV-Schein und einer rechung die du überweisen darfst
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
Hallo,
Ich habe heute versucht über die Email Adresse den Schein zu bestellen. Die Email kommt zurück, da die Adresse scheinbar nicht mehr richtig ist.
Weiß jemand eine richtige? 
Gruß
Alf


----------



## Lachsy (26. März 2007)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

ruf mal hier an und frag nach

Herr Richter
Landesamt für Fischerei
Telefon:0381405180
FAX:03814051843
e-mail: t.richter@lf.mvnet.de


----------



## alf1955 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ruf mal hier an und frag nach
> 
> Herr Richter
> Landesamt für Fischerei
> ...


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Leider sagt das Telefon " Diese Rufnummer ist nicht vergeben"
Ich weiß das ich nerve, aber ich hab auch schon nach dem Begriff " Küstenangelschein MV" gegooglt und nur den Link zum Board gefunden.
Gruß
Alf


----------



## Lachsy (26. März 2007)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

dann versuch mal eine davon

http://www.ruegen-inselurlaub.de/angeln/adressen.shtml


----------



## leopard_afrika (26. März 2007)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

versuchs mal so
http://www.lallf.de/Abt-Fischerei-u-Fischwirt.48.0.html#c363


----------



## alf1955 (26. März 2007)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> versuchs mal so
> http://www.lallf.de/Abt-Fischerei-u-Fischwirt.48.0.html#c363


 
Hi all,
Nach drei Anrufen hab ich jetzt die richtige Email Adresse.

abt.Fischerei@lallf.mvnet.de

wie lange die nun gültig bleibt,#c .
Trotzdem euch allen Vielen Dank.

Alf


----------



## kulti007 (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*



alf1955 schrieb:


> Hi all,
> Nach drei Anrufen hab ich jetzt die richtige Email Adresse.
> 
> abt.Fischerei@lallf.mvnet.de
> ...



Nur so zur info...die email adresse ist noch aktuell #6


----------



## maiker63 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Und was kostet der Jahres-Angelschein Küste?

Saaler Bodden usw ist da auch mit drin!???


----------



## LutzeSeiner (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> Nur so zur info...die email adresse ist noch aktuell #6



funzt die noch ?? Hatte ne Mail gesendet und irgendwie bekomm ich kein Feedback ??!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Jo, dier Adresse ist noch aktuell. Ich habe mir gerade meine Karte dort bestellt und die ist auch angekommen.
abt.fischerei@lallf.mvnet.de


----------



## LutzeSeiner (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

hmm ... vielleicht schicken sie ja gleich was ab ohne vorher Feedback per Mail zu senden. Ordere ja eigendlich nicht das erste Mal dort ...


----------



## der beste (4. November 2010)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Guten Morgen, 
bekomme ich den Küstenschein Meck Pomm eigentlich
für 2011 nur noch online, oder so wie gehabt auch im 
Laden? Mein Händler hat auch nicht so richtig den 
Plan für 2011. Bitte mal Info.
Danke im voraus.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. November 2010)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*



der beste schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> bekomme ich den Küstenschein Meck Pomm eigentlich
> für 2011 nur noch online, oder so wie gehabt auch im
> Laden? Mein Händler hat auch nicht so richtig den
> ...



Hi,
in meinem letzten Posting weiter oben steht eine Mailadresse. Frag doch da mal nach die können dir das sicher am ehesten sagen. Die Antwort kannst du dann ja hier posten.


----------



## der beste (6. November 2010)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Ich hab's versucht und bin guter Hoffnung, das da was passiert.
Unter Angabe der Fischereischeinnr., Geb.Datum und Anschrift
kommt wohl in den nächsten Tagen der Küstenschein 2011 mit 
Überweisungsträger per Post nach Hause. Wirklich völlig unkompliziert
und einfach. Find ich' ne Supersache. Geordert bei 
ulrike.geitmann@lallf.mvnet.de


----------



## der beste (8. November 2010)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Er ist da!!! Hat super geklappt!!! Kann ich echt nur empfehlen.
Einfacher geht's nicht. Gerade für Angler ausserhalb von M-V
eine echte Erleichterung. Die Saison 2011 kann von mir aus losgehen.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (24. März 2013)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*

Aktuell für 2013:

https://erlaubnis.angeln-mv.de/

Daten eingeben, bezahlen, unterschreiben und losangeln...
Wünschte, es wäre bei uns auch so einfach...


----------



## RonsWorld (24. März 2013)

Gibt's das für S H auch?


----------



## mathei (24. März 2013)

*AW: Küstenschein Meck Pomm online?*



RonsWorld schrieb:


> Gibt's das für S H auch?


 
nein gibt es nicht


----------

